# Training the dog where to go



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

We had an usually mild fall day this weekend and I got to enjoy another day in the yard with my boy and lab. I love looking over the yard and planning for next year. In doing so, I really noticed all the pee spots my lab has left and for all the work I've done in the backyard, I realized I am just spinning my wheels if I cannot get the dog to go in one spot. I will be reseeding behind her for the next decade!

So I've made a deal with myself- no more grass seed in the backyard until Luna is trained to go where I tell her to. Here is my plan-
1) I fenced in an area about 150sq ft behind the shed which is her designated "go zone" with a small entrance for her. 
2)I will run her over to this area when we first go out and when she pees or poops back there she is getting a huge chuck of real chicken (turkey leftovers this weekend) and a huge amount of praise. 
3) Repeat until she gets it.

Have any of you guys trained your dog where to go and if so- any advice?

Jesse


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I have trained my 12yr old lab and it was easy.

1) I used a mulch area in the backyard corner. I took him out on a leach to the mulch and waited for him to do his business. Ideally in the am when they really need to go.

2) after a few weeks, I would walk with him and watch him. If he stepped away from the mulch area I corrected with a verbal no until he was done.

3) after work few weeks, I would just open the sliding door and just watch from inside the house.

So here is the bad part, he learned to do both things in the same mulch area. Which means you have to go out there and pick up right way to avoid him stepping over it and bringing it into the house. In the winter we are out there in the dark with the cellphone light searching. :-(

I then moved the mulch location to be close to the back door (no walking in the snow), but that had another problem. The nitrogen will flow from the mulch into the yard. It makes the area great looking but it grows too much.

One last thing, once a year I replace the mulch since it breaks down faster and the paws get too dirty with a bit of rain.

The joys of dog ownership.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks, G-man. I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks!

So far so good- got a few pees in the pen these last few days and she is interested when I bring her in there. I think she'll get it pretty quickly. Since i can't work on the lawn anymore this year, this is helping me feel like I am still making progress.  I was going to mulch this area too, but maybe wood chips would be better since I don't care how it looks back there and the plain chips might hold up better and not be such a mess.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use this unstained mulch, https://www.menards.com/main/building-materials/landscaping-materials/ground-cover-materials/wood-mulch-2-0-cu-ft/p-1463014251872-c-5784.htm?tid=1979971903379597245&ipos=6


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Wife took her out during the day yesterday and she ran right over to her area without a cue! She has been doing great with this training so far. It will be so awesome to have this issue fixed by spring!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

She's totally got it. Every time I let her out now she runs right over to her spot!

I would def recommend others with dogs take he time to train them where to go!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

jessehurlburt said:


> She's totally got it. Every time I let her out now she runs right over to her spot!


Congrats! Well done!


----------

